# RecipeDB - Honey Citrus Ale



## jurule (24/8/11)

Honey Citrus Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  Extract               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Honey is Orange Blossom. Add @5mins along with zest of 3 oranges and 2 lemons.Coopers LME 1.7kg is a Coopers Pale Ale kit.Makes recipe up to about 42 IBU.Should be roughly 6% abv bottled.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.2 kg TF Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Generic LME - Light    0.6 kg Clover Honey       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)    20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     11 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 19.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## jurule (8/9/11)

Add another 150g of orange blossom honey into secondary. Boiled with 250ml water for a couple minutes first.
Leave. 2 more days then cold crash for a few more days.


----------



## peterlonz (19/4/12)

Lots of hops (varieties) in this with little to instruct a newcomer as to "how to"
For example how much water, is it a rolling boil or lower controlled temp?
What is the total time of boil & I suppose the shorter duration exposures are timed from the end?
You would need quite an extensive stock of hop varieties just to pull these particular ones right?


----------



## manticle (19/4/12)

How to will come from elsewhere rather than a recipe in the db.

What questions do you have re hops and I'll see if I can answer or direct you to the answer.


PM so as not to derail the recipe thread.


----------



## ShepardsBrew (3/10/12)

Just had the first few bottles of this one, followed the recipe almost to the letter and it's come up great. Cracked the first one open around the 2 week mark of conditioning and the flavour hadn't quite developed, great by the start of the 3rd week of conditioning.

I'm going to try adding a combo of orange and lemon juice, few hundred ml of each maybe, and changing the hop profile a bit with some Amarillo.

Great recipe however, thanks for posting!


----------



## chefsantos (3/10/12)

ShepardsBrew said:


> Just had the first few bottles of this one, followed the recipe almost to the letter and it's come up great. Cracked the first one open around the 2 week mark of conditioning and the flavour hadn't quite developed, great by the start of the 3rd week of conditioning.
> 
> I'm going to try adding a combo of orange and lemon juice, few hundred ml of each maybe, and changing the hop profile a bit with some Amarillo.
> 
> Great recipe however, thanks for posting!


Why don't you try orange/lemon zest in the boil with the hops instead of juice. it will give it more aroma and less sour taste.


----------

